# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Uczucie rozpierania w głowie od dwuch tygodni

## Rafał z Gliwic

Witam. mam 24 lata, praca bardzo mało stresująca, średnio u mnie z ruchem i od dwóch tygodni prawie zero słodyczy w moim odżywianiu.

Od ok dwóch tygodni mam następujące objawy:
- Ból mały lub rozpieranie w głowie część przednia lub środkowa (czasem wydaje mi się ze to oklice nosa ale jestem już trochę zestresowany i nie jestem w stanie dokładnie podac lokalizacji)
- drżąca powieka
- od 3 dni jakby lekkie skurczanie się prawej łydki
- uczucie otępienia
- czasem wydaje mi sie ze kreci mi sie w głowie ale to nie to , tak bardziej o wiele łagodniejsze
- czasem przytykaja mi sie uszy i raz/dwa razy w dniu piszczy w uszach

wyzyta u lekaża:  i kazala brac magnez - bralem tydz z 3 tab magnezu dobrze wchlaniajacego sie i nic, nastepna skierowanie do okulisty, neurologa, laryngologa. Neurolog pobadal mnie, kazal zrobić cwiczenia, postukal młoteczkiem i bylo ok, kazal zrobic UDP głowy (wynik ok, poza przepływem turbulentnym i szybkim - co było spowodowane duzym stresem od paru dni całymi tymi dolegliwosciami). Laryngolog stwierdziła jakies tam podraznienie, ciagle przytykajaca sie jedna dziurka od nosa lewa lub prawa ( zawsze spływała mi co jakis czas wydzielina typu katar lub odksztuszałem cos a od dawna było dosc sucho czyt. miesiac). Laryngolog przepisał antybiotyk ale nie wiem czy to zatoki.

Byłem bardzo zdenerwowany i dostałem w nocnej pomocy medycznej leki na nerwy i cos na recepte. Wzielem 3 razy i juz nie mam napadu strachu ani objawów nerwicy oraz na recepte cos na migrene (wzielem 3 razy).

obecnie: małe rozpieranie w głowie, drżąca powieka, czasem trudno jest mi sie skupić, bardzo mały ucisk w łydce.

Badania krwi: 

wszystko w granicach normy ale wymienie pare zastanawiajacych: OB 2,0 ( 1,0-10,0), RBC 5,8 (3,4 - 5,7) HCT, HGB - na granicy normy górnej, cukier 5,79 (wart max prawidłowa 5,5) - badany miałem jeszcze 3 dni glukometrem na czczo i raz wykazał 122 mg a raz 100, zazwyczaj naczczo ok 100 . 

Hm nie wiem co wiecej powiedziec. Słuch na 6, raczej brak alergii, rok temu byłem na badaniu eeg i było doskonałe, od zawsze lub od 2 lat czasem sennosc i małe drzemki w dzien, w całym zyciu moze mnie z 5 razy bolała głowa, zadnego wypadku ani powaznej choroby. 

Objawy ustepują wieczorem gdy sie połoze, nie ma ich wogóle rano dopiero po około godz po obudzeniu się pojawiają.

Przepraszam za błędy. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyglada na nerwice, typowy objaw ze w nocy i wieczorem sie uspokaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Ja też zmagam się z takimi objawami (to tak jakbyś pisał o mnie)Z małą różnicą ja męczę się z tym prawie 2 lata .Odwiedziłam 2 neurologów(ale poza opukaniem młoteczkiem żadnych badań nie zlecili)-diagnoza nerwica.Byłam też u laryngologa i okulisty (wszystko w porządku)Zrobiłam sobie sama badania krwi(idealne),tarczyce( w normie) choresterol ( w normie)poziom magnezu,potasu żelaza,cynku( w normie) ....i już nie mam pomysłu. Z tym się ciężko żyje żeby przetrwać w pracy biorę afobam ale na dłuższą metę to uzależnia....Lekarz rodzinny rozkłada ręce wręcz twierdzi, że trzeba do tego się przyzwyczaić!!!!!!! Może ktoś miał podobne doświadczenia i z tego wyszedł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam takie objawy od 3 lat, raz z mniejszym raz z większym natężeniem. Miałem tomografie głowy i 2 razy rezonans, poza małymi zmianami niedokrwiennymi nic nie wyszło.
Najlepiej się czuję na urlopie lub gdy mam wolne. Najlepszy okres był wtedy gdy żona była w ciąży- wtedy byłem tym bardzo zaaferowany i szczęśliwy. Potem- nieprzespane noce, zmęczenie i wszystko wróciło.
Najgorsze jest to że często nachodzą cie myśli że może to jakaś poważna choroba, no i troska o najbliższych...

----------

